# هل انت خدوم؟! شوف كده



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

* ماهى (الخدمة )؟ ومن هو الشخص (الخدوم )؟
* ما العلاقة بين تقديم الخدمة والجهاز المناعى لجسم الأنسان .
* لصحة قلبك بادر بتقديم الخدمة لمن يحتاج .
* الخدمة وبذرة الأنا.
* الخدمة بين الواجب والأمتياز.
[ترى بأى معنى ترتبط كلمة" الخدمة" فى ذهنك : الرق-العبودية- الخدمة الأجبارية فى الأعمال الشاقة-الأستغلال- المشاركة-المساعدة؟!
أن الأنسان الخدوم -فى قاموس اللغة العربية- هو الشخص الدائم على مساعدة الأخرين (خدمة الأخرين)ويسعى دائمآ لخيرهم.
أما المعنى الحقيقى لكلمة الخدمة........فهى المشاركة التطوعية النابعة من نفس الأنسان لكى يلبى احتياجات الأخرين.
الخدمة ألوان:
أن لون الخدمة تختلف حسب تنوع وأختلاف أحتياجات الآخرين من البشر وتاريخ الأنسانية حافل بالأمثلة النبيلة التى قضت حياتها...تمد يد الخدمة القلبية والمادية والمعنوية لأخواتهم فى الأنسانية.وتضرب لنا الأم "تريزا" مثلا عالميا وتجسيدآ حبآ لخدمة المرضى والفقراء فى الهند...
رأى العلم:
أكدت الأبحاث فى علوم طب المناعة أن الأشخاص الذين يندمجون فى المجتمع ويقبلون على تقديم العطاء والخبر وخدمة الآخرين ؛يتمتعون أكثر من غيرهم بصحة أوفر ويقبلون على حب الحياة بايجابية وسعادة.ويقول العلماء ان تقديم الخدمة للآخرين سوف يكون احد العناصر الهامة فى رو شتات العلاج فى المستقبل ...أذ تفيد الدراسات بأن القيام بأعمال الخير وخدمة الآخرين تعود بفائدة عظيمة على الجهاز المناعى للأنسان أذ يرتبط الجهاز المناعى للجسم مع حالة أستقرار العقل برباط وثيق أذ تربط الأعصاب بالمخ ونخاع العظام وهو الخط الأول فى المناعة عند الأنسان؛ كما يقوم الطحال أيضآ فى حالة أستقرار الجسم نفسيآ عقب تقديم خدمة بأنتاج خلايا مطلوبة لحماية الجسم ضد غزو الميكروبات.
وفى جامعة هارفارد كشفت نتائج تحليل لعاب الشباب الذين شاركوا الأم "تريزا" فى مدينة كالكاتا الهندية فى خدمة الفقراء والمرضى...وجود زيادة واضحة فى بروتين المناعة من النوع "أ" وهو مضاد حيوى مناعى هام جدآ. ويؤكد علماء الطب على مرضاهم بضرورة ممارسة الأعمال الخيرية مما يعجل بشفاء المريض ويساعده على التئام جراحه النفسية والجسمية .وينصحون أيضآ مرضى القلب وأصحاب الأمراض المناعية بممارسة تلك الروشتة البسيطة لحمايتهم من أى مضاعفات .
*الخدمة فى صمت ....فن؟!*
أن خدمة الأنسان لأخية الأنسان ليس أمرآ طبيعيآ أو عفويآ....وخصوصآ أن تم هذا الأمر فى هدوء وصمت دون سماع لكلمات المديح والثناء .......لأن ذلك ضد "بذرة الأنا"....أذن فهى فن يكتسب مع الممارسة....ولا يدرس الأ فى المدرسة...حب الأخر.
*الأن كيف تقدم خدمة للآخرين؟!*
*#*لا تركز اهتمامك حول نفسك...وأندمج فى حياة الآخرين ...ولكن دون تطفل.
*#* تقديم الخدمة الآخرين له ثمن تدفعه من جهدك ووقتك ومالك ...فأبذل ذلك بمحبة كاملة.
*#*جميل أن تستثمر جهدك وتحترم أناس لا يستطيعون أن يوفوك أجرك...لرقة حالهم.
*#*لا تقلل من شأن من تقدم له الخدمة.
*#*ابتسامتك هى خير دليل على خدمتك اجعلها تنطق لمن تقدم له الخدمة "أنى أحبك".
*#*تذكر اسم من تقدم له الخدمة...فأسم الشخص هو أجمل ما يحب أن يسمعه منك.
*#*تقديم الخدمة للآخر ... ليس قيدآ يربطه بك ....ويجعله يدور فى فلكك ...فدعه ينطلق فى حياته كيفما يشاء.
و*أخيرآ*: أن تقديم الخدمة للآخرين هو واجب تقدمه بحب للآخرين ؛وهو أمتياز لك فى نفس الوقت ...فأنا وأنت قد جئنا الى الحياة ...لا لنهتم بأنفسنا فقط....وأنما لنجعل الآخرين أكثر سعادة​


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال عن جد يا كوكى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

koky 

شكرااااا على الموضوع الجميل

لقد تم الاخذ بالنصايح

شكرااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال عن جد يا كوكى*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



ميرسى خالص يا جوجو
عن جد  اسعدنى ردك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> koky
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...



الشكر ليك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع


----------



## zama (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع مميز جداً
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع مميز جداً
> ويستحق التقييم



ميرسى ليك يا مينا ولتقيمك


----------



## totty (13 مارس 2009)

*كوكى بجد موضوع روووعه

تستاهل احلى تقييم يا قمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سويتى

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *كوكى بجد موضوع روووعه
> 
> تستاهل احلى تقييم يا قمر*​



ثانكس يا توتى ليكى ولتقيمك يا سكر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا سويتى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ثانكس كوكو على وجودك الجميل


----------



## white rose (13 مارس 2009)

مضوعك مو بس رائع لأ كتير رائع كمان


بس بسسسسسسسسسسس 

المشكلة انو في ناس ما بيفهموا انو هالشخص اللس ساعدن ه انسان خدوم و محترم ... لأ ... بيفكروا انو
هالشخص ساعدن او خدمن بشي كانو محتاجينو لأنو هو لازم يعمل هالشي 

يعني كأنو هاد فرض عليه و غصبن عنو لازم يساعدن و فوقها يتمننوا عليه...!!


هيك ناس كيف بتكون ردة فعلك معن ...؟؟؟

انا شخصيا مر علي هيك ناس .....  و رغم مواقفن كملت المساعدة لأنهم فعلا كانو محتاجين المساعدة

بس بعد كم موقف بابخ منن , و بعد ما جرحوني كم مرة,  بعدت منن و ما باقي بينا الا السلام و بس 

يا ترى انا غلطانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> مضوعك مو بس رائع لأ كتير رائع كمان
> 
> 
> بس بسسسسسسسسسسس
> ...



لا مش غلطانه مش كل الناس بطبع واحد يعنى احنا بنقدم المساعده بمحبه وفى بعض الناس بتفتكرها زى ما قولتى اننا لازم نساعدهم


----------



## مرثا النجار (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع اللذيذ ده ويا ريت لو عندك أى موضوعات تانى عن الخدمة تبعتيها على المنتدى علشان نستفاد وربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

مرثا النجار قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الموضوع اللذيذ ده ويا ريت لو عندك أى موضوعات تانى عن الخدمة تبعتيها على المنتدى علشان نستفاد وربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا مرثا
انشاء الله انزل مواضيع تانى عن الخدمه


----------



## vetaa (14 مارس 2009)

*حلو قوى يا كوكى
وبجد احنا لما بنخدم حد فى الحقيقه
اننا بنخدم نفسنا 
لان اكيد هيجى وقت وهنلاقى رد 

ميرسى يا قمر
راااااائع
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلو قوى يا كوكى
> وبجد احنا لما بنخدم حد فى الحقيقه
> اننا بنخدم نفسنا
> لان اكيد هيجى وقت وهنلاقى رد
> ...



ميرسى لرائيك الجميل يا فتوت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل اوووووى بجد
ميرسى ياكوكى ياسكر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (14 مارس 2009)

*في منتهى الروعة موضوعك حبيبتي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل اوووووى بجد
> ميرسى ياكوكى ياسكر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ثانكس يا bent el3dra
يسلملى مرورك دايما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *في منتهى الروعة موضوعك حبيبتي​*



وجودك اروع يا رنووووووون


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2009)

*موضوع ررررررررررررائع بجد
ميرررررسى يا كوكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2009)

*يثبت​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع ررررررررررررائع بجد
> ميرررررسى يا كوكى​*





dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت​*



ميرسى كتير دون دون على وجودك الجمل والتثبيت


----------



## ناوناو (16 مارس 2009)

*موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويارب يدينا نخدم كل محتاج
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كووووووووووووووووووووووووووكي*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويارب يدينا نخدم كل محتاج
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كووووووووووووووووووووووووووكي*



ميرسى يا ناوناو على وجودك الجميل


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو koky ع ها الموضوع الحلو
شو كتيييييييييير الانسان المعطاء حياته مليانه بركة لأن مع العطاء الرب يعطي بركة 
تزيد وتكثر ... في ترنيمة حلوة كتييييييييير بتقول 
اذا اراد احدا ان يكون اولا فيكون اخر الكل وخادما للكل
فالرب بهيك يبارك الانسان الخدوم انه يكثرة بالخيرات 
ويعطية النعمة بعيون الكل ويفوت ع قلوبهم بسرعة وبساطة .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو koky ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> شو كتيييييييييير الانسان المعطاء حياته مليانه بركة لأن مع العطاء الرب يعطي بركة
> تزيد وتكثر ... في ترنيمة حلوة كتييييييييير بتقول
> اذا اراد احدا ان يكون اولا فيكون اخر الكل وخادما للكل
> ...



ميرسى كتير لي شربل
على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2009)

_رااااااااااائع الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _رااااااااااائع الرب يبارككم​_



ميرسى ليك يا النهيسى


----------



## koko miro (29 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع جميل يا كوكى  ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مارس 2009)

koko miro قال:


> *الموضوع جميل يا كوكى  ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى ليكى يا كوكو


----------

